# Dining Table build thread



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Hello All, been long time since I've been on here. Started making sawdust again this time with another request from my wife. Big shout out to RAyKing for some design ideas. I have aquired some peculiar looking Pecan. Some call it "Pecky Pecan". Some call it Birds Eye Pecan. I call it hard as chicken lips, saw blade dulling pecan.....


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Working on the feet. Design idea compliments of Rayking.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Decided to laminate 8 (5/4) pieces to create a blank for turning. This is the first thing of this size have turned.








Started out using these:
[IMG}http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/members/bonedoc-36942/albums/dining-table/22756-image-3637907748.png[/IMG]
Quickly had to upgrade to this:








I have definitely learned that pecan is hard on the tools, and on the face


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

gotta leg done.....


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Beautiful wood. I look forward to watching your progress. Keep posting lots of photos!


----------



## olly (Apr 9, 2011)

Looking real nice so far. Keep up the good work, ,


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

I thought I heard some noise coming from southeast of me. Nice looking work. Looking forward to seeing the finished table!


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

absolutely, I go to Shreveport often. Thanks for looking and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Got some more done on the legs. Drilled 3 in diameter 3 inch deep mortise in the foot to accept the Tenon on the legs. should be strong enough. I used Rayking's idea of cutting out wooden calipers for each different diameter. Damn good idea


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Got the legs done. Working on the upper sections


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

You got a SUPER FINE STURDY build going on there!! That Pecan is some nice wood!!


----------



## Fishinbo (Jul 23, 2012)

This is an exceptional build. You did great on turning them. I like natural wood grain/stain. Well done.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Chicken lips ... thats funny . Build looks great


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Wow, I love your choice of wood. Pecan looks awesome. Glad I inspired you. I love your take on the feet and legs. Looking forward to this build.


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

I can only imagine what that will look like with a finish on it. Keep up the good work, I'm looking forward to seeing the progress of it!


----------



## Buckbuster31 (Oct 28, 2014)

Awesome wood and build!


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

So I have been a little busy with my regular job lately and the cold weather has not helped. I am thinking of no stain or paint just clear lacquer..... any thoughts?


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

This pic actually shows the Mallet that Dominik made for me during a Mallet swap last year. thanks again dominik









There is a faux through Tenon. I don't have a 6 inch Forstner or Mortiser.
So I just made it look like it goes all the way through. Plus this wood is in short supply it may be years before the mill finds anymore.(they say)

I am gonna glue the top up before it gets too cold. 









Final Dimensions looking like 46" x 88" Plan on doing Breadboard ends. just don't know IF I should do 4 or 5 inch wide BB ends....This is my first table so I'm pondering over it...... Thanks for looking


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Great looking work. Love the look of the wood.

Looking forward to seeing this finished.


----------



## Da Aardvark (Oct 11, 2012)

Good work and good choice of woods.
Love the project. I also can't wait to see the finishes on the wood. It'll POP!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I second your thoughts on no stain or paint. I'm a big fan of natural wood. That is going to be a beautiful table whatever you do.


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Hello Bonedoc: Great looking table, love that Pecan, very nice and your work is great,love the turned legs. I am building a Hay Rake table all kinds of angles,lot of mortise and tenons on this baby,I also distressed it with a chain and lag bolt.
Can not wait till you get yours finished so I can see it all done. Are you going to build the chairs?


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm in to watch this one, looks great so far! I hope you are making chairs too.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

wumpabill39 said:


> Hello Bonedoc: Great looking table, love that Pecan, very nice and your work is great,love the turned legs. I am building a Hay Rake table all kinds of angles,lot of mortise and tenons on this baby,I also distressed it with a chain and lag bolt. Can not wait till you get yours finished so I can see it all done. Are you going to build the chairs?


I have never built chairs before, sounds like a fun challenge, this pecan may run short so may have to do plain pecan chairs


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Got the base completed. Been too cold to do anything 22 deg f inside the shop. I want to spray lacquer on the base and underside of the top. I want a hard finish on top but have never sprayed poly. Still researching options. Thank you all for the kind words . Next step making breadboard ends for the top


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking good Bonedoc, I did not think it got that cold in Louisiana!!!. I almost have my Hay Rake table done working on the top,bottom all done,next I will start on the chairs, I have never built chairs,but it will be a challenge


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

wumpabill39 said:


> Looking good Bonedoc, I did not think it got that cold in Louisiana!!!. I almost have my Hay Rake table done working on the top,bottom all done,next I will start on the chairs, I have never built chairs,but it will be a challenge


I always have to pause before taking a chain to a piece of work. I want to see some photos of your table. Would love to talk chairs as well


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I hope to do a table and chairs some day too. I never built chairs but I sure have re-glued many of them, so I have the assembly part down pat.

The table is looking sharp Bonedoc!!!


----------



## Hwood (Oct 21, 2011)

that's going to be a sweet table.


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Got back in the shop today. My tabletop was flat, straight and smooth. It was very hard to cut the ends off for the breadboard ends. After measuring 5 times lol . I took my circ saw set it to 3/16 and scored the table then did the rest with router and jigsaw to reveal.....









I know there are so many opinions floating around about the actual method of attaching the bb ends. My thoughts were simple.....I like the way this looks. Lol


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

That's gonna be sweet !


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Now for some dowels. My yard is full of pecan and oak trees. The table is pecan so I picked up a piece of oak and made some dowels......coolest way ever

Take some scrap metal, drill desired dowel size hole
Sharpen the end of the blank to fit in hole, mount in drill and in less than 5 seconds 12 inches of dowel perfect sized.





























The dowels were just tight enough to need tapping to fully seat them


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

One little tid bit I was given was when making BB ends leave 1/2" on one side too wide. This will make it easy top tap the ends off for adjustment such as oblonging the outer holes and just overall fittment. Once glued a straight edge will even it all up


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

The base after a little bit of lacquer...(5 coats)
























The top after a few coats of varnish





















The table in place in the house! Wife loves it


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

After a bit of research and discussion, the local antique restoration group here in town recommended using lacquer on the base and Spar varnish on the surface. The argument is the room it is in is 90% window and the humidity here is intense spar will move with the boards, and remain resistant to cleaners. I've never used it until this so far I like it


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Wow! Beautiful table. I love the woods and the design you went with. First class job all the way.


----------



## Hubshooter (Jul 26, 2014)

That turned out beautifully! Great job on it!


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you to all for the kind words..... Gonna now try to turn some Candle sticks to match the legs.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful! Love the look of that wood with the finish.

Outstanding job.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Totally awesome job Bonedoc. A beautiful table for sure.


----------



## wumpabill39 (Dec 30, 2013)

GREAT!!! you did a great job on this table Bonedoc,love it now you need to make the chairs,I have one chair made, boy this is fun to make a chair ,a lot different than making the table


----------



## Don1962 (Dec 11, 2013)

All I have to say is WOW!


----------



## 123pugsy (Dec 6, 2014)

Absolutely stunning! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bonedoc (Jan 14, 2013)

wumpabill39 said:


> GREAT!!! you did a great job on this table Bonedoc,love it now you need to make the chairs,I have one chair made, boy this is fun to make a chair ,a lot different than making the table


That is the next thing planned, at this time I am trying to secure some wood to complete them with.. LOL. Actually looking forward to it!!


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

That was a very fine table build!! Thanks for the info!!


----------

